# Feed raw, had blood panel? elevated Lipase?



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Delilah's Lipase levels were extremely high on her blood work. I see it is related to the pancreas and production of digestive enzymes. Just wondering if other raw fed dogs have elevated levels. She shows no symptoms of pancreatitis or other digestive problems.

The lab range is 200-1800 and her value was 4189, extremely high by those standards.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I haven't had bloodwork done on my dogs yet but it's coming up so I'll let you know!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I just did bloodwork on Bailey and her values were all normal.

Did she eat before her bloodwork? If so, what did she eat?


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

She ate half a chicken leg quarter about 4 hours before the blood was drawn.
She had a few values out of range, I have included those in her updated seizure thread.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/2778-delilah-had-seizure-2.html


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well the fact that she had a chicken quarter before her bloodwork tells me that her lipase was high because of eating. I'm not sure if the really high value is "normal" for eating raw foods. Chicken quarters can sometimes have quite a bit of fat on them, which might explain such a high level. Does your vet know that you feed raw and that she had a chicken quarter beforehand?


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I told them I fed raw and they didn't seem to understand or didn't care to ask. 
They did not ask when she last ate and in fact told me everything came back normal.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Lipase is not something that is to be worried about too much. Just means that they have eaten recently or had an especially fatty meal. The only time you really worry about elevated lipase is if it is elevated even when doing fasted blood work. Which is probably why they told you everything was normal.

Also, looking at the other values you posted they really aren't too bad, at least not scary low or high...


----------

